# Vinícius Júnior



## ralf (25 Aprile 2017)

Nome: Vinícius José Paixão de Oliveira Júnior
Squadra: Flamengo U20
Ruolo: Attaccante - Ala sinistra
Nazionalità: Brasile 
Data di nascita: 12 luglio 2000
Piede preferito: destro
Altezza: 177cm

In Brasile ne sono sicuri, il nuovo Neymar si chiama Vinicius Junior, attaccante brasiliano classe 2000 del Flamengo che ha stregato gli osservatori di mezza Europa. Secondo extra.globo.com Juventus, Manchester City, Arsenal, Psg, Barcellona, Real Madrid sarebbero le principali squadre interessate al ragazzo. L'attaccante classe 2000 ha trascinato con 7 goals il Brasile nel Sudamericano Sub 17 vinto in Cile, al termine del quale è stato eletto miglior calciatore. Secondo i media brasiliani Vinicius Junior ha una clausola rescissoria di 30 milioni di euro.


----------



## ralf (25 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Chrissonero (25 Aprile 2017)

In brasile parlano benissimo di questo ragazzo, vedremo cosa fa in questo prossimo brasilerao dove dicono potrebbe essere già titolare nella prima squadra del mengaõ.


----------



## ralf (8 Maggio 2017)

In Spagna lo danno per fatto al Real, 30m subito +15 di bonus (vincita pallone d'oro, goal segnati etc..)+ 8 di commissione al procuratore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2017)

Più che neymar mi ricorda molto robinho....


----------



## Crox93 (8 Maggio 2017)

Ha delle movenze strane


----------

